# Usage of the word "@$$" in my signature (opinions)



## Khan the Warlord (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I've been a lurker and sometime poster here for...some time.

Anyway, I know all about the language issue here at EN World, and never thought of the slogan for my company being a possible problem until tonight.

So, I ask you members, moderators, and admins: does the usage of "ass" in a company slogan attack the language barrier here?


----------



## mythusmage (Jan 20, 2002)

*Busy Boards, Aint They?*

It fits you. You are a wraithful person after all.


----------



## chatdemon (Jan 21, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *So, I ask you members, moderators, and admins: does the usage of "ass" in a company slogan attack the language barrier here? *




"Kick Ass D20" doesn't bother me really. It doesn't seem to bother WotC either, since they have had "{insert cool class or race here}s kick ass!" on the cover of Dragon a few times, and various ad slogans for D&D over the last 2 or 3 years involving the application of feet to various posteriors, so I don't think your slogan should cause too much trouble. Might want to email Morrus or one of the mods to be sure though.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 21, 2002)

I don't see a problem with it, myself.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

If anyone cares, *I* am offended! Really! I don't think any three or four letter words should be used on these family oriented forums! None whatsoever! I wish someone would add them all to the obscenity filter.  

_"Won't somebody *please* think of the children!!_"


----------

